# chardonnel issues



## marquettematt (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi all,

Here in Indiana, we've been seeing strange die-back on chardonnel. It's been theorized that because of chardonnel's genetic make-up (75% vinifera?) that it's susceptible to phylloxera but a few wineries here have dug up dead vines and found no such damage. Cold damage has been rules out also as less hardy vines have survived when chardonnel hasn't. Yellows diseases are non-existant here. Any thoughts on this matter?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 10, 2016)

What have the low temps been? Here it remains undamaged badly down to about -12 but below that it dies back to snow or ground line. Some say it does better on rootstock in which case that would eliminate the phylloxera question.


----------



## marquettematt (Nov 10, 2016)

I think the lowest temp at the northern most winery reached -6 F. I'm not convinced that it's phylloxera. Another vine with a high percentage of vinifera genes is Traminette and it shows zero signs of decline. I only mention that because I'm certain I've heard or read somewhere that it's more susceptible to phylloxera than chardonnel. I think it might be a virus but there aren't any typical indicators. How susceptible is it to honey fungus (armillaria mellea)? That stuff is fairly common around here.


----------

